# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  При установке Windows 7  запрашивает драйвера

## nbnfy

Всем привет.
При установке Windows 7  запрашивает драйвера на устройство cd/dvd привод.Далее загрузчик не идет,даже если установить галочку -скрыть неиспользуемые драйвера-, кнопка далее не активна
Почитав в нете массу шлака и так не нашел для себя решение проблемы.В основном предлагают решения для установки с флешки и то 50/50
 Я же ставлю с лицензионного диска. Там есть небольшая царапка.Может из-за этого не получается? Может подскажите,стоит что нибудь поменять в биосе?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Добрый день, можно чуть подробнее, куда Вы устанавливаете Windows 7. Краткие сведения о конфигурации компютера + какая ОС стояла до этого.

----------

Val_Ery

----------


## Val_Ery

> Добрый день, можно чуть подробнее, куда Вы устанавливаете Windows 7. Краткие сведения о конфигурации компютера + какая ОС стояла до этого.


Очень правильный вопрос!




> Может подскажите,стоит что нибудь поменять в биосе?


В дополнение к вопросу Никиты - какой режим работы sata-контроллера: ahci, ide?




> предлагают решения для установки с флешки и то 50/50


Я бы сказал, 80/20  :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

Устанавливаю на обычный домашний системник
В биосе не смотрел больше ничего,и начинку пк сейчас предоставить не могу.

так как Был сослан начальством к неожиданную командировку и продолжить пытаться установить 7 смогу не ранее 24 июля.

 Можем припарковать тему??

----------


## nbnfy

Проблему порешал.Во всем виновата царапка небольшая на диске,пришлось установить с другово лиц.диска.  Кто знает как реанимировать диск с царапкой? Может стоит прожечь данные на об диск на малой скорости??

----------

